# Reptile Courses?



## cadno (Sep 4, 2011)

Thought I'd ask here as I couldn't find anything on the search, I noticed on the Planet Reptile site that they mention courses for general herps. Also noticed that it was based in Swindon, a place I do visit once in a while so I know my way around lol. Just wondering if there are still courses and when they are, cost etc

Rich


----------



## GlassWalker (Jun 15, 2011)

Best bet would be to phone them up and ask?

I note their Swindon shop website has been down for a while though. The Bristol shop website is still working and has contact details for both: Reptile Zone, The southwest Premier Reptile Shop,Bristols one stop Reptile shop for all your needs in keeping reptiles,


----------



## TalulaTarantula (Jan 21, 2011)

Yeh they do still do the courses i believe, as its only a 10 min drive from my house im always in there picking up crix and having a gander, and they still have the poster advertising the course


----------



## cadno (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks, I'll have to give them a ring and find out on what days!

Rich


----------

